# Australian StockHorse x Quarter Horse?



## MyKittyDogHasHooves (Dec 25, 2010)

*How do you think an Australian Stockhorse x a Quarter Horse would turn out?​*
The breeds don't seem very similar, but an ASH is built like a Thoroughbred and a TB x QH cross always does well when bred right!

What if someone took an ASH that's more bred for eventing, crossed it with a leggy athletic English bred QH?
Then, if someone took a ranch bred ASH and crossed it with the traditional western bred QH?

Assuming that the S1 complimented M1; both are extremely athletic and predisposed towards the English discipline, aka crosscountry, dressage, jumping, ext, and successful in similar fields, would that be a smart cross?

& S2 complimented M2 in the same ways S1&M1 complimented each other except of course, inclined towards the western world, would it be a good match?

Thank you for everything! ​


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

In my experience neither stock horses or quarter horses are bred to excel purely at an English discipline. Purpose bred horses get expensive and most people would prefer to put money into something with more proven breeding and a good line, such as some sort of warmblood. 

The horse would probably be good enough, I've seen crosses that work out well but most of the time they will not get to higher levels. They are good at the amateur sort of stuff - but so are most TBs etc, which are much cheaper. 

While the cross wouldn't be bad you'd be better of with a type 1 ASH or QH, not a mix of the two. At least you could do breed shows, they could be fully registered and if they're a mare breed youngstock. 

I like both ASH and QH, they're some of my favourite breeds, and to muck around on and do low-mid level stuff they're wonderful, probably almost better than anything else. Can do a bit of everything, they're sound and have nice temperaments. If I wanted to excel at dressage or showjumping I wouldn't buy either. Eventing I would consider a purpose bred ASH with lovely movement, wonderful temp etc, but I wouldn't want a QH, or a QH cross. 

Why are you asking?


----------

